# What type masturbates the most and is the most sexual?



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright INFP hands down. No hands up! I mean :/

Alright I am...I am...an INFP with a passion. Passion, persistence...respect for the female body, I have.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

INTP.

I want sex every...

I want blowout sex every two days. 

Regular sex everyday.

I think we all want sex, but half of us are too stubborn to admit it, and one fourth of us are skeptical when it comes to how enjoyable it is.

Then there's the small section like me. We want it all day everyday. Anyway we can get it, as long as we can skip over most of the cuddling.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

This thread lacks a poll.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

TWN said:


> INTP.
> 
> I want sex every...
> 
> ...


You are an interesting breed of people...


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

TWN said:


> INTP.
> 
> I want sex every...
> 
> ...


I'll take the cuddling, it often leads to more sex


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

LeaT said:


> This thread lacks a poll.


I think it lacks a pole.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Idk if it's bad that I took that as a double entendre.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmmm... I'd be more apt to think that libido is more so related to chemical/hormone functions rather than personality type. On the other hand, I could see how maybe sexual _preference_ could be similar among certain types.

And to whomever said INTPs aren't very sexual: my dear, you have not met the right ones 0_0 Holy shit... Just thinking about it...


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> And to whomever said INTPs aren't very sexual: my dear, you have not met the right ones 0_0 Holy shit... Just thinking about it...


I think some INxPs might have the wildest sexual imaginations, if they're inclined to be sexual.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a very wild imagination. Sometimes masturbating helps me relax and put to sleep.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd have to say the entire NF clan is the most sexual. :tongue:

The masturbating thing maybe not. 
But I for sure would say the type most likely w/ the highest sexual energy.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> You are an interesting breed of people...


 That is JUST What I was thinking!!! LOL!


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Now when you say masturbating, do you mean literally masturbating or do you mean thinking about masturbating? :wink:

For some reason, I always thought that the most sexual type as in the type most likely to engage in sex most frequently would be SPs, especially the more extroverted types. However, I tend to think that if there's enough emotional and even intellectual stimulation, then I think the intuitive types can be the most creative (and even the freakiest) types ha ha ha. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

INFP's may not be the horniest but we are defiantly up there


----------



## gold dust woman (Jul 17, 2012)

I am the horniest woman I have ever known...INFJ. INTJ husband has to be given days off to recover. i think about sex alot and masturbate frequently. It is fun!


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Not 100% sure what my personality type is a the moment but I masturbate frequent and imagine sex to a point my dreams are almost completely vivid and can feel it. Either it's a dream or I have an alter ego that takes over when I sleep and is actually successful with women.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

the types that give up on dating


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

It was decided long ago it was the ENFP. Lol. We have a thread on this subject that is miles upon miles long. But it's hidden in our secret vault.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to 2-3 times a day, but it's really draining. Now I never masturbate, stopped over 3 years ago. I probably have wet dreams 1-2 times a week. Since quitting, I've been way more active, and had more testosterone which helps me build muscle. 

I don't know why ENTPs are obsessed with making stupid broad generalizations about types.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

INTJ masturbates the most. Mostly because we never seem to get any dates.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know about MBTI, but I'm sure Enneagram 7 takes the cake :wink:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The type who is horny at any given moment. Seriously, do you really think some types are horner than others. People/individuals are horny, not types.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sex drive is not related to type.*

As for frequency of masturbation or sexual activity, I haven't a clue. Probably negligible.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Azubane said:


> What type masturbates the most and which the least in a month?
> 
> I think ENTPs like me who tend to lack more impulse control than average, and ESFJs the least because they usually get turned only usually by people because they need the connection.
> 
> ...



What the fuck? This is absurd.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

@Diphenhydramine - This thread and your avatar ... Perfect. 

Which type masturbates most often? And we have a politician with a raised hand.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Seriously, do you really think some types are *horner *than others.


Well .. they do say that NF's are kinda like Unicorns 

Edit: Sorry ... *just had to* :bored:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I don't know about MBTI, but I'm sure Enneagram 7 takes the cake :wink:


You've never met an sp/sx ENFP Type 2 have you  

Mine is sooo insatiable ... and I lovez it roud:


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

android654 said:


> If the rest are anything like me, then it's INFPs. But one quick look at our forum suggests they'd want to snuggle with a stuffed animal while listening to Snow Patrol.


Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Acey said:


> Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


See! If it wasn't Snow Patrol it'd be Coldplay. 

*hides every Snow Patrol and Coldplay album*


----------



## Acey (Apr 14, 2010)

android654 said:


> See! If it wasn't Snow Patrol it'd be Coldplay.
> 
> *hides every Snow Patrol and Coldplay album*


I drew a line for you, oh what a thing to do.

Do a lot of INFPs like coldplay too? I'm obsessed with coldplay but I haven't seen a lot of INFPs express their undying love for them. Cuddling something would be nice right now.. sorry random thought


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

ENFPs are the most sexual, INTx's fap the most.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Acey said:


> I drew a line for you, oh what a thing to do.
> 
> Do a lot of INFPs like coldplay too? I'm obsessed with coldplay but I haven't seen a lot of INFPs express their undying love for them. Cuddling something would be nice right now.. sorry random thought


I thought it was a given. I've got every album from each band, even if Coldplay started going down after Viva La Vida. Snow Patrol's last album wasn't amazing like older ones.







They're both a natural fit for our type, at least I thought so.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Tortured said:


> Well .. they do say that NF's are kinda like Unicorns
> 
> Edit: Sorry ... *just had to* :bored:


Who is they 

Ya know, they, them , those...who are these people. I can only speak for myself, i'm the poster child of sexual, but....


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Who is they
> 
> Ya know, they, them , those...who are these people. I can only speak for myself, i'm the poster child of sexual, but....


"They" are the exalted ones that make statements which are undeniably true. 

"They" are the Prophets of the Typing Gods who assigned certain individuals the right to be right because "they" have been gifted with the unique ability to interpret the Typing God's sacred texts


----------



## ThePermiePagan (Sep 5, 2012)

Whoa, this thread makes me feel more odd than ever.

I am an INTP. I have a rather large sexual appetite, however, it has to come in one of two forms. Either absolutely no personal connection at all (meaning fap fap), or, if it's a sexual act with a partner, the connection has to be really good for me to really enjoy myself. I don't dig casual sex, or even sex for the sake of sex, it just doesn't satisfy me. 

That being said, I have spent a good deal of time developing my feeling and sensing functions, as my first relationship was with an IxFJ, who leaned towards N. Lasted 3 years, we had tons of conflict, but we also had tons of sex, cuddling, and intimacy, and we grew a hell of a lot through experiencing one another. She became a bit more logical and less judgmental, and I came to appreciate my Fe/Se. So much so that now, the prerequisite for good sex to me is that my thoughts shut the h*ll up and go out the window, which isn't easy. It took me until the 2 year mark in our relationship to get to the point where sex was that way. Time disappears and all that exists is the moment, and the breath, and the other sensate pleasures that I shall not describe. 

Great sex for me is all feeling and sensing and (I suppose) intuition. When my brain starts kicking in and analyzing things it tends to "disconnect" me from the experience. I prefer to let it become an animalistic dance. 

I guess this was slightly off topic, but noting now other INTP's tend to dislike foreplay, cuddling, etc. The emotional side of things. I realized I am nothing like that, although I certainly used to be. Very much so. 

INTx's. Give your feelings a little appreciation. It is our weakest function but that is what makes it so intense, primal, and animalistic when it does get brought out. It is quite a ride.


----------



## ThePermiePagan (Sep 5, 2012)

All that being said, I don't think any type is "most" sexual. I think we all approach sex in different ways, and each type/person has their ideal of what sex is and isn't to them. If ENFP's are considered "most sexual", I think that actually manifests itself as "most promiscuous" most of the time. E's tend to view sex as a social act, a nice plus to social interaction. Whereas I's see it as something more personal and meaningful, in general. So, while an ENFP may have more sex with more people than an INTP (me), to say that, therefor, the ENFP is "more" sexual is, I feel, short-sighted. (commas! duck!) 

It is simply that our views on sex are different, and so, how our sexuality manifests itself is also different.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

Joseph said:


> I don't know why ENTPs are obsessed with making stupid broad generalizations about types.


Sweet taste of irony


xThat being said, I really have nothing to contribute. Eepx


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Konigsberg said:


> Sweet taste of irony
> 
> 
> xThat being said, I really have nothing to contribute. Eepx


Let me rephrase. 

I don't know why 90% of the threads about making broad generalizations are made by ENTPs. Does that jive with you?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I do it almost daily.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

If there is any type trend to this whatsoever, it would be a tendency for S-dominant types to be most in touch with their sexuality, and for N-dominant types to have the most problems with their sexuality. Which means all this stuff about ENxPs being most sexual and ISxJs being least is absolutely ridiculous XD It's like people don't even get that under a cautious exterior can often be someone incredibly in touch with their physical needs, and underneath a daring, flirtatious exterior can often be someone unimpressed by something so carnal and finds it hard to even tell when they're horny. Not to say that these ENxPs here must be full of it, not at all (actually hypersexuality could be some wacky inferior Si manifestation as well), but that, yeah, it's kind of easier just to leave type out of it.......


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

I masturbate just because I have a high sex drive fantasies aren't always required unless I want to go into that, but the intent is usually just to get it off. To me, it's more of an 'emotional/physical means for catharsis'. I'm an INFJ, but being an INFJ, I think I tend to hold back a LOT more of my energy than I express, because I like being in a state of mind where I'm functional and in control of my emotions, so I'll usually put it to other uses in general: I say, why be mad when you can take it to the bed room, and make use of that anger? lol Sex helps me dislodge feelings/thoughts that I sometimes can't verbalize.

My libido tends to heighten the more I have sex, rather than fall, because the level of self-control drops as I'm doing it. I don't just have sex with anybody either; you've got to have an understanding of how I work and I've got to know how you work to bring out that same level of intensity, I hate empty sex, for all that I can just handle myself. I suppose because I look at sex so intensely (based in part by the INFJ drive/desire for union of intense proportions) it's the ONLY place besides the gym or ring you can really 'let it out' that it means so much to me. It could also be because I'm a enneatype 8 as well with an instinctual wing as well.

Masturbating however the intent is probably just to get off, and fantasies are nice, but the J function keeps me on a schedule...but damn if it doesn't feel good to just get into someone's mind, and play with their buttons to help them find that 'monster' inside of them...to feel that connection on the most primordial level is the way to get into the mind, but it takes understanding of the other person to reach that level of their mind...at least then the odds seem fair of us both walking away...alive


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Virgin types


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

INFPs may put up a mask of innocence, but I promise you...it's a mask.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

How do you gather data for such a study?


----------

